# Advanced butters?



## SkylineGTR (Nov 13, 2010)

Nollie cab 360 is one of my favorite flat ground tricks. Or nollie shifty back 180.


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

a good butter is called a pretzel. im gonna work on it when i go out next... its when you turn your body either fs or bs 90, then 270 out.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

not going to lie.. pretzels won't present too much of a challenge if you can 180.. from a sideslip position with the wind up that 270 will land crisp 9/10 times without effort.. if only I could figure out flat 3's... I just want to do endless butters.. but I kind of feel like my balance is thrown off by my stance being -15,15 when i'm on one foot.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

anyone got any videos I'm a much better visual learner :]


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

did you see that Masters of the Ground video???

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/15381-masters-ground.html


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

david_z said:


> did you see that Masters of the Ground video???
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/15381-masters-ground.html


yeah but i feel like an in depth video on specific harder butters would be a bit better but guess its time to bust out the notebook and study these pros


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

MFM butter, block stalls, blunts, nose or tail press to 180, tail slide to 270, nose slide to 270


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

SAddiction said:


> MFM butter, block stalls, blunts, nose or tail press to 180, tail slide to 270, nose slide to 270


thanks for the ideas


----------

